# Are the sites busy?



## Davethepenguin

Hi everyone - Just had an email from a friend staying around Benidorm suggesting we pre-book sites for our Costa Blanca visit after Christmas because it's so busy. We are due to leave France the day after Boxing day & intend staying for around 8 weeks. Can anyone already down there confirm pre-booking is necessary? We're panicking!

Merry Christmas

Andy & Sandie


----------



## rosalan

Me too.
I am heading for Malaga in January for the first winter visit. Will I need to book ?
Alan


----------



## peedee

rosalan said:


> Me too.
> I am heading for Malaga in January for the first winter visit. Will I need to book ?
> Alan


I am not in Spain but have been in the winter and early spring before and If you have not booked by now it is probably too late! Certainly all the better, cheaper,(ACSI) convenient sites will be nigh on full but I wouldn't let that deter you. If you don't mind paying a bit more or are not too fussy about what pitch you have you should find places available. Of course if you want to be somewhere in particular then I would definitely try and book.

peedee


----------



## DavyCrocket

We are at Villasol campsite in Benidorm and the site is half empty - It is not possible to book here unless you are staying over 6 months.
Lots of Brits left their vans and flown home for Christmas - but just turn up and you find a pitch easy enough.Its 22 degree's here today nice and sunny.


----------



## inkey-2008

WE are down near Malaga at Torre del Mar the site has spaces here and the camp up the road has spaces when we were up there the other day. 

They might not be the best piches but they are there . We have never yet failed to get on a site in Spain. and we never book. There is always somewhere else to go.

Andy


----------



## tonka

DavyCrocket said:


> We are at Villasol campsite in Benidorm and the site is half empty -.


I was going to make a post to say that I had seen Villasol doing a 16.20 euro offer, so it cant be that busy and Villasol is a good site..
We have been over there for the past few years and never booked.
Hope to be there mid January once we get the new van and check her all over first..


----------



## peedee

DavyCrocket said:


> We are at Villasol campsite in Benidorm and the site is half empty -


Is this normal or a sign of the times? Last January I found Camping Calpe Mar and Camping Marjal full but did manage to get on the latter by waiting outside for a couple of hours! Just round the corner from Villasol is Camping Cap Blanche which I have found either full or only one or two very poor pitches available on two previous visits.

peedee


----------



## MikeE

We're at La Rosaleda at Conil de la Frontera and it's less than half full at the moment, although a lot of the "best' (sun facing) sites are apparently booked up. It got fullish last year, but there were always a few empty spaces if you weren't too bothered about being sun facing.

Mike


----------



## arty23

We are stewards at the CCC rally at La Manga from the 30th December.The rally this year is busier than ever with almost 200 vans in February, but bookings I believe are still possible especially in March and April.


----------



## teemyob

*Sites*

I spoke with CCC today to change some dates. They say there is Space at Al Mafra.

TM


----------



## gerri

*Spain and Portugal Touring*

We are at La Manga and apart from the c&cc rally pitches there is plenty of room and very warm tc and safe journey


----------



## Addie

We were at Calpe Mar last week for a one night stop over and washing machine raid (we Wild Camp) and the site was very busy and had about 3 pitches free. Mainly long terms judging by the amount of british cars on A-Frames and German cars on Trailers (but that's a different story!).

Sites in Spain really don't appeal to us and we Wild Camp everywhere, there is even a fantastic laundry in Purto De Mazzeron so even sites around here are not necessary. 

There is a new motorhome aire around the corner also for €6/night.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We are in Benidorm on El-Raco and it is just over half full.

Vila-Sol is about the same. That said it does tend to fill a bit more just after new year.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## Cliffie

Hi We are in Cabo de Gato (Almeria) it is about half full, weather lovely blue sky 20deg chilly at night ....but great !!! Cliffie


----------



## cavaqueen

Hi there

It is quite full here at Marjal in Guardamar, just a couple of free pitches, the new site at Crevillente has plenty of pitches available, and it is ACSI

hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## cabra

*Are the sites busy*

We are at Almafra ,seems to be plenty spaces. There is a rally on but there is room.


----------



## Jede

We are at almafra too


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Are the sites busy*



cabra said:


> We are at Almafra ,seems to be plenty spaces. There is a rally on but there is room.


Will be at Al Mafra soon. What is it like?

TM


----------



## teemyob

*Al Mafra*



Jede said:


> We are at almafra too


How do you rate it?

TM


----------



## philtan10b

Thinking of going to camping vilanova end of feb till end of march will I have to book if I do is it.
Better to book with c/c or to use ACSI


----------



## teemyob

*Pics*

Well the Pictures look good!

Photos


----------

